# how can I make my cosleeper level with my bed?



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

I want to make my cosleeper level with my bed -- which means raising the mattress on the cosleeper.

Anyone have any thoughts on how to safely do this?

Rachel


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you tried raising it up at the feet- say with books or sturdy blocks?
just a thought


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Our co sleeper was a few inches below the matteress. We didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Someone told me that they have lifts you can purchase specifically made for the feet on some co-sleepers. Maybe look up the manufacturer online and see if they offer them?


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the ideas.

I don't think I explained my problem clearly though...

A Cosleeper has a rail that is flush with the bed that is about 5 inches (maybe less) higher than the baby's mattess. I want to raise the baby's mattress high enough so that there is no difference between the level of my bed and the level of the cosleeper mattress.

The way the mattress attaches to the cosleeper makes it hard to put pillows etc under the mattress.

I don't want to lift my baby over the rail to get him in and out of the cosleeper.

Does this make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

What I did was to buy a 4in. thick piece of foam and cut it to fit in the cosleeper and then used that as a mattress. I covered it and my mom made some sheets to fit it.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Would it work to fold a quilt snugly and put the co-sleeper mattress on top of it? That way there wouldn't be danger of suffocation from the quilt, since it would be under the mattress, and just raising it up more?


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

so far -- none of these things seem to be working.

What happens is that the mattress is supposed to strap tightly to the metal bars under the lining. Anything you put under the mattress make it so you can't do this and there are gaps around the mattress.

So...unless anyone has other ideas, the best I can come up with is to buy another mattress -- strap one down -- stuff foam etc on top -- and then put another mattress on top of the foam.

Using just the foam concerns me because then the surface becomes too soft...

Hmmm....


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know the solution but I wanted to say that this issue always bothered me too.
It made it impossible for me to nurse my baby back to sleep then roll myself over and be in my own bed area. I tried doing it with the uneven height and it was so painful and just couldn't work. I hope you find a solution so your co-sleeper and bed can be the same height.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

this is why we never used a cosleeper but used a crib side carred instead, that and it lasts longer-
as for the foam ...high density foam may be an option it is very firm ( but kinda pricey )
best of luck


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

Does it not work to have the baby in your bed and use a bed rail?


----------



## Grannykat (Jan 15, 2007)

We purchased a 4 inch piece of foam cut to measure - actually just a bit larger so it wouldn't gap - at a foam (upholstery type) store and placed it under cosleeper mattress and also used the leg extensions ordered online from Babiesrus to bring cosleeper level to our queen size pillow top bed. Works great! We have the original size cosleeper, not the mini, so we will be able to use it longer.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas!









I think that most of the time the baby will just be in bed with me, but my 3 year old is still partially cosleeping (she has a toddler bed right next to my bed) and I don't think I will feel very comfortable with them both in the bed at the same time. So I suspect we will play musical beds most of the night -- I just want options for everyone so we can get the most sleep possible!









The problem with the foam and padding I have tried under the mattress is that then 1) there are gaps despite what we do because of how the original mattress fits on the cloth liner and 2) the mattress is wobbley and just doesn't seems safe.

I want to just go out and buy a borad cut to size and put this down, then the padding, and then the mattress -- but DH (who wants to save money) thinks that cardboard boxes would do the same thing....so I guess we will try that first.

I really just want to use the cosleeper as a bed extension for the baby....and if I can raise up the mattress -- it will be exactly level with my bed.

We will be trying the cardboard box method today -- and then the plywood if the box idea fails...so I will let you know!









Thanks for the ideas! The high density foam would probably be great -- but it is way too much money -- I just don't have it right now....

Rachel


----------

